# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages Scandinavian  Norwegian R

## Оля

How does the Norwegian "r" sound? Like the English r, or like the Russian r, or maybe somehow otherwise?

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

It depends on the dialect, but in the Oslo-dialect (the "proper" dialect) it sounds very much like Russian "R".

----------


## Оля

Спасибо, Калинка.   ::  Я очень хотела, чтобы это было как русское "р".   ::

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а почему? Собираешься стать секретным агентом в Норвегии?  ::

----------


## Оля

> а почему? Собираешься стать секретным агентом в Норвегии?

 Нет, агентом не собираюсь.   ::  
Просто если я стану изучать норвежский, то мне будет легче произносить норвежскую "r" как русскую.   :: 
К тому же, мне не нравится английский звук "r" - по-моему, он некрасивый. Мне нравится русский (он же - итальянский, испанский, норвежский...), а еще французский (почти как немецкий) звук "r". 
В норвежском языке меня привлекают две вещи*:
1) Три очень красивые буковки (

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

а ещё - Норвегия никогда была врагом России, зато Шведция...   ::   ::   
А Шерлок знал норвежский?   ::   
Если найдешь подходящую книгу, сообщи мне, а то я хотел и свою Олю заставить учить   ::

----------


## Оля

> а ещё - Норвегия никогда не была врагом России, зато Швеция...     
> А Шерлок знал норвежский?

 Да, потому что когда Ватсон считал, что Холмс погиб в Рейхенбахском водопаде, Шерлок в это время занимался какими-то исследованиями, выдавая себя за _норвежца Сигресона_. Не мог же он выдавать себя за норвежца, не зная норвежского!   ::    _"I had only one confidant - my brother Mycroft. I owe you many apologies, my dear Watson, but it was all-important that it should be thought I was dead... I travelled for two years in Tibet, therefore, and amused myself by visiting Lhassa, and spending some days with the head lama. You may have read of the remarkable explorations of a Norwegian named Sigerson, but I am sure that it never occurred to you that you were receiving news of your friend."
(The Empty House)_ 
И еще есть какой-то рассказ, в котором Холмс говорит, что они с Ватсоном скоро уезжают в Норвегию.   

> Если найдешь подходящую книгу, сообщи мне, а то я хотел и свою Олю заставить учить

 Зачем ей книга, когда у нее есть такой учитель?   ::

----------


## Оля

> И еще есть какой-то рассказ, в котором Холмс говорит, что они с Ватсоном скоро уезжают в Норвегию.

 Вот, я нашла!   ::    _"There's the cab, Hopkins, and you can remove your man. If you want me for the trial, my address and that of Watson will be somewhere in Norway - I'll send particulars later." 
(The Adventure of Black Peter)_

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Уж это Шерлок!   ::

----------


## Wowik

> Уж этот Шерлок!

 Уж да уж!

----------


## VendingMachine

All Norwegians I've met used a different kind of R than we do in Russian. It's produced deep in the throat, a bit like that uvular sound in French.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Then all Norwegians you have met came from the town Bergen.

----------


## VendingMachine

> Then all Norwegians you have met came from the town Bergen.

 Not really. They were from some fishing village or something.

----------


## scabbyhound

> Спасибо, Калинка.   Я очень хотела, чтобы это было как русское "р".

 Скорее, похоже на "рь", как в слове "хворь". т.е. слово hvor будет произноситься как "вурь".

----------


## VendingMachine

Don't real Norwegians speak a form of Norwegian where hvor, hva, hverandra, ikke, etc. are actually said kor, ka, kerandra, ikkje? Don't believe what they write in books.

----------


## kalinka_vinnie

Norwegians speak many dialects, this much is true. But the official language and dialect and правописание is "bokm

----------


## Wowik

> Norwegians speak many dialects, ...

 И один из них - English  ::  (Так мне в нашем офисе в Осло показалось)

----------


## usernamee

> Originally Posted by Оля  Спасибо, Калинка.   Я очень хотела, чтобы это было как русское "р".     Скорее, похоже на "рь", как в слове "хворь". т.е. слово hvor будет произноситься как "вурь".

 в самом популярном русском учебнике по норвежскому тоже так написано

----------

